# Auction closed...I was not the one



## ShawnR (Feb 5, 2021)

This came up this week and  being in Thunder Bay, it was appealing! I have been looking at the 12x36 for about a month now. This one is bigger than what I would want but the extra features would have been nice over what I have now. Oh well...I set a limit and then surpassed it, but drew another line in the sand. Especially with the hesitation on the size.  It looks like you guys in Southern Ontario have opportunities..... 

https://www.govdeals.ca/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=89&acctid=6227


----------

